# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #137

## johnc4510

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #137 for the week April 5th - April 11th, 2009. In this issue we cover: Archive frozen in preparation of Ubuntu 9.04, Ubuntu 7.10 reaches EOL April 18th, Ubuntu Open Week, QA Team: Next Testing Day, LoCo Team news(New York, Florida, Nebraska, Australia, and Tunisia), Updating the PPA Docs, Meet Gavin Panella, Expanding the Forum Council, New Staff in Town, apt URLs now available on the Ubuntu Wiki, More Easter eggs in Ubuntu, Bookmarkftp update, Running Ubuntu: literally, Ubunchu the Ubuntu Manga is now in English, Ubuntu Server Team meeting minutes, and much, much more!

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers: We are trying a new way of linking to our translations pages. Please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*In This Issue*

Archive frozen in preparation of Ubuntu 9.04Ubuntu 7.10 reaches EOL April 18thUbuntu Open WeekQA Team: Next Testing DayUbuntu StatsLoCo News: New York, Florida, Nebraska, North Carolina, Australia, & TunisiaUpdating the PPA DocsMeet Gavin PanellaExpanding the Forum CouncilNew Staff in TownThe Planet: Jim Campbell, Jonathan Carter, John Vivirito, and Dustin KirklandIn the Press & BlogosphereUbunchu the Ubuntu Manga is now in EnglishUbuntu Server Team Meeting MinutesUpcoming Meetings & EventsUpdates & Security

*General Community News*

*Archive frozen in preparation of Ubuntu 9.04*

Steve Langasek reports that we are less than a week away from the Release Candidate for Ubuntu 9.04, Jaunty Jackalope.  Proposed date for the Release Candidate is April 16, 2009.  The archive is now frozen and will not thaw again before release. Uploads to universe should again follow the guidelines described here:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/025259.html

The list of release-critical bugs that need to be resolved before the release candidate on April 16 is tracked here:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ja...milestone=2202

Additional bugs that are still considered "targets of opportunity" for the release are found at:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+bugs

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/000561.html

*Ubuntu 7.10 reaches EOL April 18th*

Ubuntu 7.10, Gutsy Gibbon, will reach end of life on Saturday, April 18th, 2009. It has been supported for the past 18 months, but following April 18th will no longer receive Ubuntu Security Notices or Updates. Note that upgrades to version 8.10 and beyond are only supported in multiple steps, via an upgrade first to 8.04 LTS, then to 8.10. Both Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and Ubuntu 8.10 continue to be actively supported with security updates and select high-impact bug fixes. The supported upgrade path from Ubuntu 7.10 is via Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Instructions and caveats for the upgrade may be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades.

http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-7.10-eol

*Ubuntu Open Week*

Welcome to the Ubuntu Open Week!

The next Open Week takes place from Monday April 27th - Friday May 1st on IRC in #ubuntu-classroom. In just four years, Ubuntu has become one the most popular Linux distributions in the world with millions of users, and a thriving community. Ubuntu Open Week is a week of IRC tuition and Q+A sessions all about getting involved in the rock-and-roll world that is the Ubuntu community. The session are organized for the beginning of a new release cycle to help new contributors get involved.

Ubuntu Open Week is a series of online workshops where you can:

learn about the Ubuntu landscapetalk to some of the key developers from the Ubuntu projectfind out about the Community and its relationship with Canonicalparticipate in an open Q&A with Mark Shuttleworth, the founder of Ubuntumuch more...

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek

*QA Team: Next Testing Day*

The next testing day will be on Monday, April 13, 2009. The team will be smoke testing any *buntu desktop of your choice.  The goals on the day will be to test the installer and applications on the CD as well as those you download from repositories and use regularly. The team will be looking for any regressions or breakages in these packages and reporting faults to launchpad. Join them on #ubuntu-testing on the freenode network. Go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Ubun...ngDay/20090413 to find out more and get involved.

http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/49

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (51262) +906 over last weekCritical (16) -2 over last weekUnconfirmed (21961) +884 over last weekUnassigned (43507) +884 over last weekAll bugs ever reported (269754) +3019 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Jaunty*

Spanish (15806) -950 over last weekFrench (43389) -907 over last weekSwedish (54531) -743 over last weekBrazilian Portuguese (56938) -885 over last weekEnglish (Uk) (59007) -26485 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope," see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/

*Translation Stats Intrepid*

Spanish (15230) +/-0 over last weekFrench (59023) +/-0 over last weekSwedish (63241) +/-0 over last weekBrazilian Portuguese (63631) -98 over last weekEnglish (UK) (78012) +/-0 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex," see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

The ability to change aspects to the new notification system (such as color) - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19114/System Monitor does not show which network connections are active - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19081/HDD spindown option - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19143/Helping with art in Ubuntu is not accessible - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19139/We have no choice in right click menu entries - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19144/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*New York State LoCo - Jaunty Launch Party*

The New York State LoCo has just received fliers for their Jaunty Release party that's set for April 25.  The fliers were made up for them by System76. They are planning to have a 2 hour public information event, followed by a 2 hour release party.  All Ubuntu users in the Finger Lakes region are invited. To learn more about the System 76 flier program visit: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/76er_Program

http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2009/...-launch-party/

*Florida Team*

The Florida Team held their regular team meeting on April 7. Topics of discussion included a new Linked-In group for LoCo members, and upcoming release parties.

 1. Gainesville - April 25, 5:30pm, at Fiber Optics Plus.  Food and demos.
 2. Jacksonville/St. Augustine - April 25, 3pm at City Coffee Company. Food, installs, demos.
 3. Melbourne/Rockledge - Installs and demos.
 4. Orlando - Tenative May 9.  Social.
 5. Tampa - Tenative May 2.
 6. Tallahassee - May 2, 12pm - 4pm, at the Leroy Collins Public Library.  Installs and demos. (Facebook Event Page)

Stay tuned for more information on Miami and Jacksonville!  Further details can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/...ReleaseParties

http://www.ubuntu-fl.org/

*Nebraska Team*

Dave Thacker presented "Ubuntu Stuff" to the Omaha Linux User Group on April 7.

http://www.olug.org/

*North Carolina Team*

The North Carolina team continues planning for upcoming release parties.  A previous meeting was held on April 7, and a follow up is scheduled for April 15, 7:30-8:30pm Eastern, in #ubuntu-us-nc. For all those who are in NC or those who can offer advice on implementation please plan on attending.  We need every voice.  It can only be successful when we all come together as a Team, so let's go team.  Looking forwarding to seeing how many release parties we can get off the ground.  Join us next week and let's plan on how to introduce and celebrate the arrival of Jaunty Jackalope in North Carolina.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam

*Ubuntu Release Party: Sydney*

Ubuntu users in the Sydney area are invited to join the festivities on April 25 at the James Squire Brewhouse on King Street Wharf.  The party starts at 4 PM, and those with Ubuntu t-shirts are encouraged to wear them.  Daring party goers may even choose to dress up as with antler headbands or hats (like those ones from Christmas) as tribute to the mythical Jackalope.

http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=250#content

*Ubuntu day Sidi Bouzid - Tunisia*

The Ubuntu-tn LoCo Team continues to visit various cities to present Ubuntu and free software. This time, they stopped at the Higher Institute of Technological Studies of Sidi Bouzid (ISET) in response to an invitation received from the Computer Science Department.  More than 100 people turned out for the presentations, and 20 remained for an installfest of Ubuntu 8.10.  The link includes even more information and pictures of the event.

http://nizaurs.blogspot.com/2009/04/...di-bouzid.html

*Launchpad News*

*Updating the PPA Docs*

The Personal Package Archive documentation currently exists as one long and somewhat unwieldy wiki page.  Over the next couple of months this should be broken down into smaller guides.  Each guide will be based around one particular task.  Included in this effort will be a basic packaging guide tailored specifically to the needs of PPAs.  Current possibilities include:
packaging guide blueprintpackage upload guide blueprintpackage publication lifecycle reference blueprintdownloading and installing from PPAs guide blueprintbug report tracking changes needed for the PPA tour page.
You are encouraged to add to the list by email, comment on the blog page, or visit the bug report and blueprints page for it.  More information is at the link.

http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/updati...e-archive-docs

*Meet Gavin Panella*

Gavin Panella is the UK's most easterly developer.  A lot of his work is behind the scenes on the bug activity log, but a user might notice a more detailed bug activity log and the interleaving of bug activity with comments on each bug page.  Though children take up most of his non-work time, he has made contributions outside of his Launchpad work, including Bazaar, galleryuploader, python-macports, and storm on Launchpad.  Read the complete interview at the link.

http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-d...-gavin-panella

*Ubuntu Forums News*

*Expanding the Forum Council*

With the rapid growth of the community, the Forum Council (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncil) has now seven members, after two long time Forums Staff members have been voted in by the Community Council:  bodhi.zazen (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=89054) and bapoumba (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=171805). They are now part of the Forums Administrators.

Being part of the Forum Council is a two years term position that can be renewed.

*New Staff in Town*

This week has also seen several changes to the Forums Staff Team. Four new moderators have accepted to join: cariboo907 (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=77104), forestpixie (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=610428), Michael.Godawski (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=541281) and tinivole (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=490875) who have all demonstrated constant kind and positive inputs on the forums.

Adding moderators is discussed after a Forum Council member opens a discussion in the Staff area. Every Staff is welcome to suggest members. The Forum Council then sends invitations based on the discussions.

*The Planet*

*Jim Campbell: apt URLs now available on the Ubuntu Wiki*

Good news on the wiki front. As of this April 9th, apt-urls are enabled on the Ubuntu Wiki. What does this mean? In simple terms, this feature provides a simple, wiki-based interface for apt, the base of the Ubuntu software management system. It means that you can now insert clickable links on the wiki that can prompt users to install software from the Ubuntu repositories. How cool is that? For instruction on how to format this great new wiki feature, visit the link.

http://j1m.net/2009/04/09/apt-urls-n...e-ubuntu-wiki/

*Jonathan Carter: More Easter eggs in Ubuntu*

Here are a few of the hidden easter eggs Jonathan has found:

Robots: Type about**:robots in the Firefox address bar. You'll get a window "Welcoming Humans!Require Quarter: In GDM, the Ubuntu login screen, type Require Quarter and press enter. It will return back to the login prompt as if you havent typed anything at all. When the next user comes to log in, the system will display a prompt that says Insert 25 cents to continueZenity Dress Up: Zenity is a tool that you can use to add some GUI functionality to your scripts. If you execute zenity about, and type zen into the about dialog, then you will get to play dress-up Mr Potato style. This doesnt seem to work on Jaunty anymore.StarCalc Team: In OpenOffice.org Calc, type =STARCALCTEAM() into any of the cells. A picture will be displayed of the original Star Office Calc team.GEGL Eggs in Gnome: Right-click on an open space on the gnome-panel and click on properties.Right-click 3 times on any of the tabs. A GEGL cow will fly by waving at you. You can also play the gegls from outer space game. Press ALT+F2, then typs gegls from outer spaceThe Answer in VIM: Type :help 42 in the command field, and you will get a message.

http://jonathancarter.co.za/2009/04/...ggs-in-ubuntu/

*John Vivirito: Bookmarksftp update*

John Vivirito has finished with his first update to bookmarksftp and would love testers so he can get it in Debian and Ubuntu as soon as he can. You can find the updated .deb and source from his PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa Please send feed back to either: irc.freenode.net #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask for him. Or you can send back to the mailing list at: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com

http://gnomefreak-76.livejournal.com/681.html

*Dustin Kirkland: Running Ubuntu, literally*

Dustin recently ran the "Race for the Roses," a half marathon in Portland, Oregon. He did it in an Ubuntu Jaunty t-shirt which was one of his ways of promoting the Jaunty Release. He has proposed the the Canonical Ubuntu Store off a technical t-shirt for runners and cyclist. See an example at the link below. If you like his idea or have other suggestions, please leave a comment at: https://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php

http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/...literally.html

*In The Press*

*Zmanda Recovery Manager 3.0 for MySQL on Ubuntu Server*

Alolita Sharma of Linux Journal reports that Zmanda, a leading vendor for open source backup solutions, has responded to growing demand for a professional level backup and recovery solution by introducing an Ubuntu server version of their Zmanda Recovery Manager (ZRM) for MySQL. At LinuxWorld 2008 in San Francisco, 451 Group analyst Jay Lyman observed that Ubuntu will continue to gain acceptance in the enterprise as organizations increasingly use free, community-driven Linux distributions and grow their own in-house Linux expertise. As a bellwether example, Wikipedia has switched its 400 servers to Ubuntu. MySQL is equally gaining in importance to the enterprise, and Wikipedia is also powered by MySQL. To meet the widest possible range of backup solution requirements, Zmanda offers three versions of ZRM for MySQL on Ubuntu: the ZRM Enterprise edition, the ZRM Cluster edition and a ZRM Community edition. ZRM 3.0 for MySQL on Ubuntu brings a polished, easy-to-use and full-featured, professional backup and recovery solution to Ubuntu, today's most popular Linux distribution. http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/...-ubuntu-server

*Ubuntu's Shuttleworth: Planning to Overtake Apple*

Bruce Byfield of Datamation recalls that last summer, Mark Shuttleworth, the founder of the Ubuntu distribution and of Canonical, Ubuntu's commercial sponsor, challenged the free and open source software (FOSS) to deliver a desktop experience superior to Apple's. To a casual observer, Shuttleworth's focus on usability might seem less than a year old. However, Shuttleworth himself describes it as the latest stage in a lifelong interest. "Thinking very carefully about what you are trying to deliver is essential in a successful process," Shuttleworth says. "Personally, I've been fascinated by product design for a long time. I'm drawn to companies and processes that deliver great product. If you look back at the work I've been involved in elsewhere and in Ubuntu, there's a consistent pattern of trying to make things simpler, clearer, and more useful." http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/fea...e.php/3814021/

*The best looking Linux is nearly here - and it's not Ubuntu*

David M Williams of ITWire says, "I wasnt keen on the Intrepid Ibex wallpaper and Jaunty Jackalope is set to continue the fashion. Ok, maybe the default theme and wallpaper is a pretty trite gripe but hey, everyone likes a nice bit of eye candy now and then." While Ubuntu gets all the press, Canonical actually release three Linux distributions  Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu. Everything under the hood is identical. Where they differ is that different desktop and windows managers are used. Now, like Ubuntu, its GNOME and KDE that get talked about the most. However, there are other graphical environments available. Xubuntu is Canonicals other buntu release. It is Ubuntu under the hood with all the same design philosophies and packages and mechanisms, but with window manager Xfce giving its punters something to look at. And giving you something to look it does, in spades! So, come the end of April be sure to give Jaunty Jackalope a try - but maybe this time check out Ubuntu's lesser-known siblings. I'll definitely be firing up Xubuntu. http://www.itwire.com/content/view/24346/1141/

*Preview of Kubuntu 9.04*

Tomasz Zgłobicki of polishlinux.org notes that it is that time of the year again when, when yet another release of Ubuntu 9.04 codenamed Jaunty Jackalope will be coming shortly to a server near you. Zgłobicki decided to try the KDE flavour, and downloaded the beta of Kubuntu 9.04. Installation was fairly easy and flawless experience, and it took Tomasz less than 20 minutes to have the system installed. Kubuntu 9.04 ships with KDE 4.2.1 as the default desktop, and Tomasz's first impression was very positive because everything looks very slick and well arranged. Zgłobicki's wireless network card was recognized and configured out of the box. In the end though. Tomasz's impressions of using the Kubuntu 9.04 beta were mixed. He ran into some rough edges that should be polished before the final release, and he feels that Gnome seems to be a better choice at the moment. http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/...f-kubuntu-904/

*Portable Ubuntu Runs Ubuntu Inside Windows*

Kevin Purdy of lifehacker tells us that the free application Portable Ubuntu for Windows runs an entire Linux operating system as a Windows application. As if that weren't cool enough, it's portable, so you can carry it on your thumb drive. Built from the same guts as the Linux system that lets you seamlessly run Linux apps on your Windows desktop, Portable Ubuntu is a stand-alone package that runs a fairly standard (i.e. orange-colored, GNOME-based) version of the popular Ubuntu Linux distribution. When you're running Portable Ubuntu, Windows treats it like any other program. You can close down individual app windows from your taskbar, and pop it onto and off your desktop with little hassle. Portable Ubuntu is a free, portable download that runs from Windows systems only. http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portab...inside-windows

*Ubuntu Notebooks Provided by Sun*

ODF Olympiad 2008 winners from India and Malaysia were announced at the Worldwide Developer Conference, Sun Tech Days hosted by Sun Microsystems at Hyderabad. The four winners were awarded a laptop each, sponsored by IOTA (society under Government of West Bengal). The laptops had Ubuntu pre-installed. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1852

*In The Blogosphere*

*Five reasons to put Ubuntu on your Netbook*

Roy Tanck covers 5 reasons why he believes Ubuntu Linux should be on your netbook. (1)It does everything netbooks are good at. Ubuntu comes preloaded with everything needed to surf the web, chat, download and email. It even comes with OpenOffice as well. (2) It's fun to this tinker around with the operating system, or trying out new software. (3) Faster boot times. He is using Intel's Moblin version of Linux as an example of this, and he is expecting this technology to be implemented with Ubuntu in the future. (4) Is freedom. "Linux is free as in speech". (5) It makes your netbook more than just a slower, smaller laptop. He has noticed that he is able to do anything that he wants with his netbook now, and any problems can be fixed in minutes. He believes that the Microsoft statistics of 96% of netbooks using Windows is skewed, because of the lack of availability of Linux powered netbooks. He also attributes this to people buying Windows netbooks, and installing Linux on them afterwards. http://www.roytanck.com/2009/04/08/f...-your-netbook/

*A Quick Look at Ubuntu Portable*

Editor Daniel Pop-Silaghi from softpedia gives us a quick look at Ubuntu Portable. He first goes through the evolution of Linux installation, and how it's gone from making it easy to dual boot, to the release of Wubi which installs Ubuntu inside a Windows partition. He then introduces Ubuntu Portable. It comes in a 438 MB self-extracting zip archive, and lets you run Ubuntu 8.04.1 and windows at the same time. It gives you a panel at the top of the screen with the GNOME menu in it. You can access all the applications installed from there, and they will open up right there in windows. He then carries on, and lets us know that this can all be run for a USB stick on any computer running windows. Pop-Silaghi thought that it would be very resource hungry, but only saw it use about 12MB of ram. He points this out as a first step for anyone wanting to switch from Windows, or converting Windows users. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Softp...108697.shtml#0

*Ubuntu accuses Microsoft of Linux netbook FUD*

Blogger Steven J. Vaughan-Nichols from Computer World gives his response to Brandon LeBlanc's announcement that "Microsoft ruled the netbook world", along with comments on Chris Kenyon of Canonical's response to the statement. LeBlanc is claiming that almost all netbooks sold, are sold with Windows. This conclusion was based from NPD's sales survey. According to Steven Vaughan-Nichols, NPD focuses on brick-and-mortar U.S. sales, not overall sales. This covers mainly retail stores, and not the overall sales according to this blogger. Then he gives us Kenyon's response to this, "However here is an interesting fact--when customers are offered choice on equally well-engineered computers around a third will select Ubuntu over XP." Read the whole article for more information on their opinions.  http://blogs.computerworld.com/ubunt...ux_netbook_fud

*Cloud Computing: What Can It Do for Ubuntu?*

Although this blogger has some concerns over the alignment of Ubuntu with the proprietary EC2 platform, he sees this only as a good thing. He hasnt read much about other OSes prioritizing cloud functionality in this way, and it has created a buzz around Ubuntu server. And with the inclusion of Eucalyptus, he thinks we could see the appearance of low cost, or even community cloud providers offering services based on a platform of Ubuntu servers. http://www.workswithu.com/2009/04/10...do-for-ubuntu/

*Codegate 2009 runs Ubuntu*

Blogger Kees from codeblog announced that, "the CODEGATE 2009 International Hacking Contest ran Ubuntu Intrepid for both the qualifying rounds and the final match. Kees thought it sounded like it was a fun contest in a real world situation. http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives...untu-intrepid/

*Ubuntu Needs To Monitor Consistency - Not Appearance*

Matt Hartley of Linux Fanatics realizes the title of this article makes it sound like he is against Ubuntu having any kind of attractive features whatsoever from a cosmetic perspective. In reality, he would love to see Ubuntu evolve into something more visually attractive. What Harley sees as critical, is continued work in making sure each release avoids regressions like the plague. While going from 8.04 to 8.10 did pretty well, he still believes that there are indicators that future releases will reveal a number of totally avoidable regressions that could have been avoided if more time had gone into pre-release. It's a given that a few months after a release is out, most of any regressions are soon ironed out, but those wide-eyed newbies who have no idea that this is part of a normal cycle are already long gone. http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/200...ot-appearance/

*In Other News*

*Ubunchu the Ubuntu Manga is now in English*

A few weeks ago Martin Owens(Doctormo) mentioned a few artworks which he had found on his travels of the internet. One of those things was Ubunchu, a Japanese Manga comic of 3 school students in a system-admin club who are getting into Ubuntu. Thanks to the author Hiroshi Seo, two ubuntu-jp LoCo members (Fumihito Yoshida and Hajime Mizuno) and Martin, they got the rights to translate the comic into English. You can now read the pdf here: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunch...episode-01.pdf

A pdf version is also available in French: http://depot.zedroot.org/fichier.php?id=40

http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/0...ow-in-english/

*Meeting Summaries*

*Server Team Meeting: April 7th*

Here are the minutes of the meeting. They can also be found online with the irc logs here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20090407

Review progress made on the Roadmap items: Nobody reported any significant issue, which is good given our current position in the release cycle. sommer noted that given that StringFreeze is in order and TranslationFreeze coming up very soon, from now on documentation fixes would rather apply to the next release and be done as a Jaunty SRU.

Open Discussion: ttx remembered everyone that FinalFreeze will be in effect starting this Thursday. So now is the last time to submit significant bugs and regressions so that they can be fixed without triggering exception procedures. egbert asked about further improvements of the postfix-dovecot mail system and ivoks replied that those will now apply to the next release cycle. Finally ivoks reported that we all rock, but I think its a duplicate since we already know that.

Agree on next meeting date and time: After a brief discussion about moving the meetings to US afternoons, it was decided that US mornings (which means Europe afternoons) are still the best time to maximize meeting participation. So next meeting will still be on Tuesday, April 14th at 15:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting.

http://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/20...eting-minutes/

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Sunday, April 12, 2009*

Ubuntu-us-az LoCo Team Meeting

Start: 04:00 UTCEnd: 04:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-az  irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArizonaTeam/Meetings

*Monday, April 13, 2009*
None listed as of publication

*Tuesday, April 14, 2009*

Server Team Meeting

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting

Desktop Team Meeting

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktopAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

Kernel Team Meeting

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: Not listed as of publication

*Wednesday, April 15, 2009*

Ubuntu-us-pa LoCo Team Meeting

Start: 12:30 UTCEnd: 13:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-paAgenda: None as of publication

Foundation Team Meeting

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

QA Team Meeting

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

*Thursday, April 16, 2009*

Jaunty Release Candidate

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate

Language Pack Translation Deadline

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguagePackTranslationDeadline

Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 13:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

Ubuntu Java Meeting

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

Packaging Training: How-to

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training

*Friday, April 17, 2009*

Jaunty Weekly Release Meeting

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2009-04-17

*Saturday, April 18, 2009*

None listed as of publication

*Updates and Security for 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-751-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-751-1USN-753-1: PostgreSQL vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-753-1USN-752-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-752-1USN-754-1: ClamAV vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-754-1USN-755-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-755-1

*Ubuntu 7.10 Updates*

Editor's Note: Ubuntu 7.10, Gutsy Gibbon, will reach end of life on Saturday, April 18, 2009. The UWN's last report on Updates for this release will occur Sunday, April 19, 2009.

None Reported

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

acroread 9.1.0-7hardy1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...il/012215.html

*Ubuntu 8.10 Updates*

acroread 9.1.0-7intrepid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...il/009722.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

knet 0.6beta1-1ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008901.htmlmesa-glw 7.4-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008902.htmlmonodevelop 2.0+dfsg-1~ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008903.htmlecryptfs-utils 73-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008904.htmlghostscript 8.64.dfsg.1-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008905.htmlgtkwhiteboard 1.3+dfsg-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008906.htmlmonodevelop-boo 2.0-1~ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008907.htmlikiwiki 3.09ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008908.htmlmonodevelop-database 2.0+dfsg-1~ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008909.htmlmonodevelop-java 2.0-1~ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008910.htmlpython2.6 2.6.1-1ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008911.htmlcalibre 0.4.143+dfsg-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008912.htmlcups 1.3.9-17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008913.htmlphonon 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008914.htmlgst-plugins-base0.10 0.10.22-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008915.htmllibglade2 1:2.6.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008916.htmlopenoffice.org-l10n 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008917.htmlopenoffice.org 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008918.htmlgtk2-engines-murrine 0.90.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008920.htmlhotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008919.htmllinux-ports 2.6.28-6.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008921.htmleucalyptus 1.5~bzr265-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008922.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008923.htmlgnome-panel 1:2.26.0-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008924.htmlnetwork-manager 0.7.1~rc4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008925.htmlnetwork-manager-applet 0.7.1~rc4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008926.htmlpartman-ext3 56ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008927.htmllikewise-open5 5.0.3991.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008928.htmlcompiz 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008929.htmlgurlchecker 0.10.2-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008930.htmlkpackagekit 0.4-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008931.htmlkde-style-qtcurve 0.62.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008932.htmlkdebase 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008933.htmlhotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008934.htmlwxglade 0.6.3-0.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008935.htmlgtk2-engines-qtcurve 0.62.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008936.htmlnetwork-manager-applet 0.7.1~rc4.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008937.htmlplasma-widget-quickaccess 0.7.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008938.htmlkdebase 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008939.htmlecryptfs-utils 73-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008940.htmlopenbve 1.0.2.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008941.htmlopenbve-data 1.0.2.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008942.htmlhotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008943.htmlautomoc 1.0~svn906755+0.9.88-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008944.htmljockey 0.5-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008945.htmlubiquity 1.12.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008946.htmlscreen-resolution-extra 0.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008947.htmlxorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008948.htmloem-config 1.54.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008949.htmlbrdesktop-flavours 0.4ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008950.htmljockey 0.5-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008951.htmlrhythmbox 0.12.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008952.htmlaap 1.072-1.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008953.htmlevolution-indicator 0.1.12-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008954.htmltracker 0.6.92-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008955.htmlmiro 2.0.3-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008956.htmlapport 0.149 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008957.htmlglade-3 3.6.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008958.htmlubuntustudio-meta 0.49 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008960.htmlhal-cups-utils 0.6.19+git20090217-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008959.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008961.htmlapport 1.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008962.htmlxorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008963.htmlkdebindings 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008964.htmlcasper 1.169 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008965.htmlkvpm 0.4.5b-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008966.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008967.htmldesktop-switcher 0.4.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008968.htmlapport 1.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008969.htmlpulseaudio 1:0.9.14-0ubuntu17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008970.htmltzdata 2009e-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008971.htmllinux-rt 2.6.28-3.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008972.htmlptlib 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008973.htmllinux-restricted-modules-rt 2.6.28-3.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008974.htmlwacom-tools 1:0.8.2.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008975.htmlubuntustudio-controls 0.4.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008976.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.111.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008977.htmlfirefox-3.0 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008978.htmlfindutils 4.4.0-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008979.htmlgnome-keyring 2.26.0-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008980.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.26.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008981.htmlk3b 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5-3ubuntu4	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008982.htmlntfs-config 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008983.htmlhedgewars 0.9.7-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008984.htmllibnb-platform-java 6.5-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008985.htmlkde-l10n-da 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008986.htmlkde-l10n-ptbr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008987.htmlkde-l10n-lv 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008988.htmlkde-l10n-pa 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008989.htmlgrub 0.97-29ubuntu52 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008990.htmlec2-init 0.3.3ubuntu12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008991.htmlkde-l10n-sv 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008992.htmlkde-l10n-wa 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008993.htmlkde-l10n-gu 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008994.htmlkde-l10n-kn 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008995.htmlkde-l10n-ga 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008996.htmlkde-l10n-is 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008997.htmlkde-l10n-nl 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008998.htmlkde-l10n-ru 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/008999.htmlkde-l10n-bg 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009000.htmlkde-l10n-cs 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009001.htmlkde-l10n-pl 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009002.htmlkde-l10n-tg 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009003.htmlkde-l10n-kk 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009004.htmlkde-l10n-mk 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009005.htmlkde-l10n-nb 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009007.htmlkde-l10n-nn 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009006.htmlnewlib 1.17.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009008.htmlkde-l10n-ml 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009009.htmluser-setup 1.23ubuntu17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009010.htmlmoin 1.8.2-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009011.htmlktorrent 3.2.1+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009012.htmlkde-l10n-sr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009013.htmlkde-l10n-he 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009014.htmlkde-l10n-hi 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009015.htmlkde-l10n-km 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009016.htmlkde-l10n-fi 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009017.htmlapturl 0.3.3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009018.htmlkde-l10n-ar 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009019.htmlkde-l10n-tr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009020.htmlkde-l10n-lt 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009021.htmlkde-l10n-ko 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009022.htmlkde-l10n-nds 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009023.htmlkde-l10n-ca 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009024.htmlkde-l10n-engb 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009025.htmlkde-l10n-it 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009026.htmlkde-l10n-mr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009027.htmlkde-l10n-ro 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009028.htmlkde-l10n-es 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009029.htmlkde-l10n-ku 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009030.htmlkde-l10n-gl 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009031.htmlkde-l10n-eu 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009032.htmlkde-l10n-ja 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009033.htmlkde-l10n-th 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009034.htmlkde-l10n-zhcn 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009035.htmlkde-l10n-el 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009036.htmlkde-l10n-et 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009037.htmlkde-l10n-hu 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009038.htmlkde-l10n-uk 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009039.htmlkde-l10n-de 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009040.htmltotem 2.26.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009041.htmlkde-l10n-fr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009042.htmlkde-l10n-zhtw 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009043.htmlkde-l10n-pt 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009044.htmlkde-l10n-sl 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009045.htmlkde-l10n-mai 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009047.htmlkde-l10n-csb 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009046.htmlredboot-imx 200910-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009048.htmlmythexport 2.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009049.htmleucalyptus 1.5~bzr266-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009050.htmllibctl 3.0.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009051.htmlmeep 0.20.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009052.htmlmpb 1.4.2-12ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009053.htmlilluminator 0.11.0-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009054.htmlnautilus-actions 1.4.1+svn521-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009055.htmlnetbeans 6.5-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009056.htmlkde4libs 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009057.htmlxine-lib 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009058.htmlpkg-kde-tools 0.4.0.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009059.htmljockey 0.5-0ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009060.htmldeluge 1.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009061.htmlflashblock 1.3.12~a1+snapshot20090326-0ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009062.htmlcommand-not-found 0.2.34ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009063.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.111.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009064.htmlkrb5 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-5ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009065.htmlgtkglextmm 1.2.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009066.htmlscreen-resolution-extra 0.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009067.htmlpygobject 2.16.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009068.htmlwacom-tools 1:0.8.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009069.htmlxcdroast 0.98+0alpha16-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009071.htmlmonodevelop-vala 2.0-1~ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009070.htmloctave3.0 1:3.0.1-6ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009072.htmlmonodevelop-debugger-gdb 2.0-1~ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009073.htmlecryptfs-utils 73-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009074.htmlglib2.0 2.20.0-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009075.htmlmonodevelop-debugger-mdb 2.0-1~ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009076.htmlautomake1.10 1:1.10.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009077.htmlxorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009078.htmlecryptfs-utils 73-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009079.htmlpygtk 2.14.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009080.htmlsuitesparse 1:3.2.0-4ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009081.htmlpygobject 2.16.1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009082.htmlrhythmbox 0.12.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009083.htmlpm-utils 1.2.2.4-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009084.htmlalsa-utils 1.0.18-1ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009085.htmlpkg-kde-tools 0.4.0.1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009086.htmlsmuxi 0.6.3-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009087.htmlpython2.6 2.6.2~rc1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009088.htmlubiquity 1.12.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009089.htmlnetbook-launcher 1.6.20-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009090.htmllmms 0.4.2-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009091.htmlwindow-picker-applet 0.4.22-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009092.htmllinux 2.6.28-11.41 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009093.htmluserful-multiplier 323-20090317110251-0ubuntu3	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009094.htmlinkscape 0.46-5ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009095.htmllmms 0.4.2-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009096.htmllmms 0.4.2-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009097.htmlinkscape 0.46-5ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009098.htmllinux-ports 2.6.28-6.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009099.htmlpycg 0.14.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009100.htmlindicator-applet 0.1.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009101.htmlindicator-messages 0.1.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009102.htmlnspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009103.htmlhavp 0.89-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009104.htmldansguardian 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009105.htmlnetwork-manager 0.7.1~rc4.1.cf199a964-0ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009106.htmlgnome-session 2.26.0svn20090408-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009107.htmlpango1.0 1.24.0-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009108.htmldhelp 0.6.16ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009109.htmlgedit 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009110.htmlf-spot 0.5.0.3-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009111.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009112.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:9.04.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009113.htmlflash-kernel 2.13ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009114.htmlkonq-plugins 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009115.htmlnspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009116.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009117.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:9.04.25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009118.htmllvm2 2.02.39-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009119.htmllightning-sunbird 0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009120.htmlyelp 2.25.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009121.htmlcasper 1.170 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009122.htmllibgksu 2.0.9-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009123.htmldigikam 2:0.10.0-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009124.htmlkipi-plugins 0.2.0-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009125.htmlapparmor 2.3+1289-0ubuntu14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009126.htmlskanlite 0.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009127.htmlgnome-keyring 2.26.0-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009128.htmlintel-microcode 0.20090330-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009129.htmlktorrent 3.2.1+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009130.htmlkopete-cryptography 1.3.0-kde4.2.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009131.htmlpartimage 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009132.htmlgnome-control-center 1:2.26.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009133.htmlbluez-gnome 1.8-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009134.htmlgtk2-engines-murrine 0.90.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009135.htmlkdebluetooth 1:0.3-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009136.htmlkpackagekit 0.4-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009137.htmlgtk+2.0 2.16.0-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009138.htmlgnome-power-manager 2.24.2-2ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009140.htmlgnome-user-share 2.25.92-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009139.htmlcasper 1.171 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009141.htmlupdate-notifier-kde 0.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009142.htmlevolution-data-server 2.26.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009143.htmlubuntustudio-meta 0.50 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009144.htmlevolution 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009145.htmlaterm 1.0.1-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009146.htmlgst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 0.10.11-0ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009147.htmlgst-plugins-bad0.10 0.10.11-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009148.htmleditmoin 1.10.1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009149.htmlofflineimap 6.0.3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009150.htmllikewise-open 4.1.2982-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009151.htmlphonon 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009152.htmlpkg-kde-tools 0.4.0.1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009153.htmlkde4libs 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009154.htmlopenssl-blacklist 0.4.2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009155.htmlalsa-driver 1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009156.htmlcdbs 0.4.52ubuntu18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009157.htmllinux-rt 2.6.28-3.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009158.htmlpygments 0.10-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009159.htmlk3b 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5-3ubuntu5	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009160.htmlgrsync 0.6.1-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009162.htmlkonversation 1.1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009161.htmlkde-l10n-bg 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009163.htmlkde-l10n-da 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009164.htmlkde-l10n-cs 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009165.htmlkde-l10n-nn 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009166.htmlkde-l10n-ga 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009167.htmlkde-l10n-it 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009168.htmlkde-l10n-is 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009169.htmlkde-l10n-eo 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009170.htmlkde-l10n-wa 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009171.htmlkde-l10n-lt 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009172.htmlkde-l10n-pl 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009173.htmlkde-l10n-ru 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009174.htmlkde-l10n-tr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009175.htmlkde-l10n-ar 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009176.htmlkde-l10n-ml 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009177.htmlkde-l10n-ptbr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009178.htmlkde-l10n-es 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009179.htmlkde-l10n-be 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009180.htmlkde-l10n-ne 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009181.htmlkde-l10n-he 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009182.htmlkde-l10n-km 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009183.htmlkde-l10n-ro 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009184.htmlkde-l10n-kk 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009185.htmlkde-l10n-nl 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009186.htmlkde-l10n-gu 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009187.htmlkde-l10n-mk 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009188.htmlkde-l10n-ca 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009189.htmlkde-l10n-fy 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009190.htmlkde-l10n-sv 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009191.htmlkde-l10n-nds 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009192.htmlkde-l10n-ta 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009193.htmlkde-l10n-tg 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009195.htmlkde-l10n-kn 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009194.htmlkde-l10n-engb 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009197.htmlkde-l10n-nb 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009196.htmlkde-l10n-fa 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009198.htmlkde-l10n-fi 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009204.htmlkde-l10n-mr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009201.htmlkde-l10n-hi 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009203.htmlkde-l10n-se 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009199.htmlkde-l10n-sr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009200.htmlkde-l10n-lv 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009202.htmlkde-l10n-ko 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009206.htmlkde-l10n-pa 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009205.htmlpidgin 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009207.htmlsemantik 0.6.8-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009208.htmlkoffice 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009209.htmlkaffeine 0.8.7-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009210.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.111.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009211.htmlgshutdown 0.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009212.htmllibxml2 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009213.htmlpython-support 0.8.7ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009214.htmlpidgin-libnotify 0.14-1ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009215.htmlpulseaudio 1:0.9.14-0ubuntu18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009216.htmlevolution-indicator 0.1.13-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009217.htmlnspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009218.htmlarb 0.0.20071207.1-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009219.htmlbzr-loom 1.4.0~bzr93-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009220.htmlcorewars 0.9.13+ds-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009221.htmlgnome-nds-thumbnailer 1.2.0-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009222.htmlliblaf-widget-java 4.0-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009223.htmllyx 1.6.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009224.htmloctave-epstk 2.2-13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009225.htmlrocksndiamonds 3.2.6.0+dfsg-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009226.htmltrac-ja-resource 0.11.2.1.ja1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009227.htmlwarzone2100 2.1.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009228.htmlxserver-xorg-input-acecad 1:1.3.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009229.htmlzodb 1:3.6.0-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009230.htmlkdesudo 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009231.htmlgnome-session 2.26.0svn20090408-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009232.htmlpulseaudio 1:0.9.14-0ubuntu19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009233.htmlkdenetwork 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009234.htmlkdegraphics 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009235.htmlkpackagekit 0.4-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009236.htmlrabbitmq-server 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009237.htmlscreen-profiles 1.44-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009238.htmlupdate-notifier-kde 0.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009239.htmlamsn 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009240.htmlxorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009241.htmlpidgin 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009242.htmlnotify-osd 0.9.10-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009243.htmlinkscape 0.46-5ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009244.htmlmonodevelop 2.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009245.htmlpython-qt4 4.4.4-2ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009246.htmlnetwork-manager-openvpn	0.7.1~rc4.1.20090323+bzr27-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009247.htmlpulseaudio 1:0.9.14-0ubuntu20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009248.htmlnetwork-manager-vpnc	0.7.1~rc4.20090316+bzr21-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009249.htmltotem 2.26.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009250.htmludev 141-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009251.htmlnetwork-manager-openvpn	0.7.1~rc4.1.20090323+bzr27-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009252.htmlnetwork-manager-pptp	0.7.1~rc4.20090316+bzr23-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009253.htmlnetwork-manager-vpnc	0.7.1~rc4.20090316+bzr21-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009254.htmlnetwork-manager-pptp	0.7.1~rc4.20090316+bzr23-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009255.htmlconsole-setup 1.28ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009256.htmlxubuntu-artwork 0.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009257.htmlmoin 1.8.2-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009258.htmlbase-installer 1.98ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009259.htmlcdrom-detect 1.30ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009260.htmlgrub 0.97-29ubuntu53 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009261.htmlgfxboot-theme-ubuntu 0.7.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009262.htmlpartman-auto 84ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009263.htmlpartman-base 129ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009264.htmlpartman-crypto 36ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009265.htmlpartman-target 58ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009266.htmlpkgsel 0.20ubuntu15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009267.htmluser-setup 1.23ubuntu18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009268.htmlwpasupplicant 0.6.6-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009269.htmlxorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009270.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:9.04.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009271.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009272.htmlopenoffice.org 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009273.htmlopenoffice.org-l10n 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009274.htmlfast-user-switch-applet 2.24.0-0ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009275.htmlphp-mdb2-driver-pgsql 1.4.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009276.htmlkubuntu-meta 1.121 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009277.htmlindicate-python 0.0.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009278.htmlhal-info 20090407-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009279.htmlmobile-meta 1.138 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009280.htmlnotify-osd 0.9.10-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009281.htmlxubuntu-meta 2.82 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009282.htmlglibc 2.9-4ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009283.htmldocbookwiki 0.9.1cvs-10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009284.htmljquery 1.2.6-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009285.htmlfast-user-switch-applet 2.24.0-0ubuntu12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009286.htmlgnome-keyring 2.26.0-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009287.htmltotem 2.26.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009288.htmlmigration-assistant 0.6.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009289.htmlgtk+2.0 2.16.0-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009290.htmlthunderbird 2.0.0.21+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.9.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009291.htmlapport 1.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009292.htmlopenjdk-6 6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009293.htmlhplip 3.9.2-3ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009294.htmlevolution 2.26.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009295.htmlpidgin 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009296.htmllibitext-java 2.1.4-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009297.htmloem-config 1.54.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009298.htmldebian-installer 20081029ubuntu32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009299.htmlnotify-osd 0.9.11-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009300.htmlubiquity 1.12.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009301.htmlubiquity 1.12.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009302.htmlopen-iscsi 2.0.870.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009303.htmlindicate-python 0.0.3+1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009304.htmleucalyptus 1.5~bzr266-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009305.htmlrawstudio 1.1.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009306.htmlcasper 1.172 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009307.htmlntfs-3g 1:2009.2.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009308.htmlkdeadmin 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009309.htmlkdeutils 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009310.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.0.22.87-2jaunty1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009311.htmlwatershed 4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009312.htmlcryptsetup 2:1.0.6-7ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009313.htmldevmapper 2:1.02.27-4ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009314.htmlkbd 1.14.1-4ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009315.htmlnut 2.4.1-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009316.htmlnicotine 1.2.9+dfsg-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009317.htmlpango1.0 1.24.0-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009318.htmlvisualvm 0.20080728-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009319.htmllandscape-client 1.0.29-0ubuntu0.9.04.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009320.htmlubuntu-docs 9.04.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009321.htmlsystem-tools-backends 2.6.0-2ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009322.htmlpython-support 0.8.7ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009323.htmlmythplugins 0.21.0+fixes19556-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009324.htmlopenjdk-6 6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009325.htmlglib2.0 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009326.htmlglib2.0 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009327.htmlptlib 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009328.htmldebian-installer 20081029ubuntu33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009329.htmlgnome-user-docs 2.26.0+svn20090323ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009330.htmlvm-builder 0.10-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009331.htmlopal 3.6.1~dfsg-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009332.htmlptlib 2.6.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009333.htmlinitramfs-tools 0.92bubuntu28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009334.htmlffmpeg-debian 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009335.htmlacroread 9.1.0-7jaunty1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009336.htmlbouncycastle 1.39-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009337.htmlcoherence 0.6.2-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009338.htmlmythbuntu-common 0.25-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009339.htmlmythbuntu-control-centre 0.36-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009340.htmlkipi-plugins 0.2.0-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009341.htmlalbatross 1.36-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009342.htmlxubuntu-default-settings 0.54 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009344.htmllibxfce4util 4.6.0-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009343.htmlgurlchecker 0.10.3svn2009032900-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009345.htmlxfce4-utils 4.6.0-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009346.htmlmythbuntu-default-settings 0.78-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009347.htmlgtk+2.0 2.16.0-1ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009348.htmlsphinx 0.5.2-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009349.htmllibxt 1:1.0.5-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009350.htmlclamav-data 20090325.040200.9164 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009351.htmlevolution 2.26.0-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009352.htmlgnome-screensaver 2.24.0-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009353.htmlclamav 0.95.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009354.htmlbouncycastle 1.39-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009355.htmlknoda 0.8.3-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009356.htmlxview 3.2p1.4-23ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009357.htmlplasma-widget-quickaccess 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009358.htmlubuntu-restricted-extras 31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009359.htmleagle 4.16r2-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009360.htmlgaphor 0.13.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009361.htmlubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings 0.5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009362.htmlpastescript 1.7.3-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/009363.html

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

John CrawfordCraig A. EddyIsabelle DuchatelleJeff MartinSayak BanerjeeKenny McHenryJ. Scott GwinLiraz SiriDave BushAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

 1. FUD - Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt.
 1. IRC - Internet Relay Chat.
 1. LTS - Long Term Support.
 1. ODF - Open Document Format.
 1. PPA - Personal Project Archive.
 1. Q&A - Question And Answer.
 1. QA - Quality Assurance.
 1. USB - Universal Serial Bus.

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License BY SA
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

